
Ask HN: What is the most recurrent problem in your society/country? - karimdag
So we can have a good conversation please do format your comment as follow<p>- Country:<p>- The problem(s):<p>- The solution(s): <i>(if you can think of any)</i>
======
bexcite
Country: Ukraine The problem: corruption

~~~
karimdag
Political or economical?

